# CorelDraw X6 Sublimation Printing Settings



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys when setting out to do my designs in CorelDraw X6 what Rendering Resolution do i need to have it set to?

And also my colour settings?

This is for Sublimation Mug Printing

Thanks Graham


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

What brand of sublimation ink are you using? You should have gotten or be able to get from your ink supplier an icc profile for the printer you are using.


----------



## Miner Wear (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi m8 

Ive just sent away for a custom one from City Ink


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

I use 300 dpi. You also want to make sure that you mirror your image before printing.


----------

